# Nintendo finally caves: releasing games on smartphones!



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2015)

Finally!

http://www.cultofandroid.com/72357/...zelda-and-more-are-coming-to-your-smartphone/

It's a good sign Nintendo are waking up to the threats to their business and acting like grown ups about it (unlike some who've failed at this challenge). 

Very happy to hear they're not just going to shove Mario on an iPhone and are actively seeking to create new experiences that work on a touch screen. This is exactly what I hoped for from them!


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 17, 2015)

optimised for smartphone = fail.

RIP Nintendo. You had a good innings


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2015)

Nah it means their creative genius being put to use. It'll earn them a ton of cash and mean they can continue investing in their own hardware.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 18, 2015)

They already released a shitty Pokemon app for iOS in October last year.

http://www.pokemon.com/us/app/camp-pokemon

I expect more shovelware like that.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 18, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> optimised for smartphone = fail.
> 
> RIP Nintendo. You had a good innings



They also announced a new console in development, Project NX. So I'm guessing if you still love physical controls on your device you will be catered for too!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 19, 2015)

Exactly. Good to see them calling time on the Wii U as well. Roll on the next gen of Ninty!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 19, 2015)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Exactly. Good to see them calling time on the Wii U as well. Roll on the next gen of Ninty!



Well I'm guessing the Wii U still has 18-24 months left, and still plenty of games to come out. I'm particularly excited for Splatoon, the new open world Zelda, the new Star Fox, and the amazing looking Xenoblade Chronicles X. Should more than keep me busy until the new machine. Hell, I'm still playing the originial Xenoblade that game out for Wii


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 19, 2015)

I reckon more like 12-18 months given there's talk the new one is coming next year. The main point is Nintendo are finally facing the failure of their strategy in the smartphone/ tablet world and just in time imo.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 7, 2016)

https://www.engadget.com/2016/09/07/mario-is-coming-to-the-iphone/

Are you happy now, Kid_Eternity???!!!???!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 7, 2016)

Mario on iPhone and Android phones later this year!

Mario on iPhone is a huge step: This is a new Nintendo


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 7, 2016)

Haha oh man I'm such a right bastard!!


.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 7, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> optimised for smartphone = fail.
> 
> RIP Nintendo. You had a good innings


Yeah, this.

It's not adaptation or evolution, it's failure. Failure to own the form factor, meaning you have to live within the constraints of someone else's ill suited hardware and software choices. Along with fragmentation and all the rest. Failure to own the ecosystem too, making you a bit player in a world of unfettered content.

It might work for a while but it's a one way street.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 7, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Yeah, this.
> 
> It's not adaptation or evolution, it's failure. Failure to own the form factor, meaning you have to live within the constraints of someone else's ill suited hardware and software choices. Along with fragmentation and all the rest. Failure to own the ecosystem too, making you a bit player in a world of unfettered content.
> 
> It might work for a while but it's a one way street.


To be fair to them, they look to have taken a done-to-death game genre (the runner) and made it look not only gorgeous, but like it might be fun.

Still, though. A fucking endless runner? That's what Nintendo are now reduced to. Sad times


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 7, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> To be fair to them, they look to have taken a done-to-death game genre (the runner) and made it look not only gorgeous, but like it might be fun.
> 
> Still, though. A fucking endless runner? That's what Nintendo are now reduced to. Sad times



They're releasing a new console in March, announced soon.


----------



## Cid (Sep 7, 2016)

In-app purchases... Hope they don't fuck this up. Also touch controls still aren't really there imo, not for quick reaction platforming anyway.

e2a: on the latter point the auto-running seems sensible.


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 8, 2016)

I thought miyamoto said no in app purchases ?


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 8, 2016)

Ive seen this described in a number of places as an endless runner, but it clearly had levels with end flags in it. So it can't be and endless runner can it?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 8, 2016)

I can't even be bothered with Pokemon Go, which looks to me like the worst kind of dumbed-down novelty-for-five-minutes travesty of Pokemon I can imagine.  I weep for the depth of combat mechanics that it once was.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 8, 2016)

kabbes said:


> I can't even be bothered with Pokemon Go, which looks to me like the worst kind of dumbed-down novelty-for-five-minutes travesty of Pokemon I can imagine.  I weep for the depth of combat mechanics that it once was.



Lucky for you Pokemon Sun and Moon are out this month then! Probably the most "deep" Pokemon yet!


----------



## kabbes (Sep 8, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Lucky for you Pokemon Sun and Moon are out this month then! Probably the most "deep" Pokemon yet!


To be frank, I had to go cold turkey after my "Year of Pokemon" when X and Y came out.  It was dark times.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 8, 2016)

kabbes said:


> To be frank, I had to go cold turkey after my "Year of Pokemon" when X and Y came out.  It was dark times.



I remember you posting that you'd played a _lot_ of hours!


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 8, 2016)

I dont care am getting the mini NES it's on pre order  

phones can piss off.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I dont care am getting the mini NES it's on pre order
> 
> phones can piss off.


mario  also: Castlevania ftw. I was three when that came out


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 8, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I dont care am getting the mini NES it's on pre order
> 
> phones can piss off.



I fancy one, even though I have no nostalgia for it. I recently played the original Super Mario Bros on my 3DS and it was a lot of fun!


----------

